# Does anyone elses stomach swell past bloated?



## Stephy Chelle

Just to give y'all an exact amount of swelling....my waist is 32inches normally.  When I eat ANYTHING it swells up anywhere from 2 inches to 5 inches. I don't even eat alot at one time either. Sometimes just being on my feet all day swells my waist line. Does anyone else have this problem and if so can someone PLEASE give me some advice as to what to do about it. I feel like I'm pregnant sometimes I'm so swollen.


----------



## sawdust

Hiya Stephy. I just amazed my wife with this phenomenon last week. I started flaring again about three weeks ago and went out and bought a few pairs of larger pants for work because I didn't fit in anything I already had. Then, I had quite the bloating spell where even the new pants didn't fit. She said I looked easily six months pregnant and I had her feel how hard it was.

For a while, I thought it had the possibility of being an emergency kind of situation, so I reminded her what to look for and what to do, where my list of meds and food journal were, and what I was experiencing in case she had to represent me to the docs. My GI's PA was appalled the next day. I would discuss this with your GI and review any kind of pain or symptoms that accompany it. Sweatpants FTW! :hug:


----------



## mickey

It may sound odd, but I have lived by bellly rubs (flat palm beginning on right (ascending colon) side, up over belly button and around to left and down and around, back to right side).  This is massaging the digestive system and seems to alleviate the discomfort.  It will initially feel as hard as a rock sometimes (when beginning) and by the time five minutes is up, I feel a relief and the tummy begins to get softer.  It warms up the belly and gets circulation going.  

I also do Bikram "Wind Removing Pose" (google it and follow it exactly as it explains), twice in a row, sometimes twice a day.  That seems to also help. 

I would also eliminate any carbonated beverages, if you drink any.  That carbonation can increase bloating.  I am experiencing the same thing now, after having a bad reaction to an antibiotic.  I am basically living on soups and water, as I rest the stomach.  I am also taking probiotics and yogurt.  

Hope something helps!


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

I have noticed this lately too. I look pregnant after I eat and not necessarily even a huge meal. I haven't been very gassy and not in a flare. I am overweight. I hope it's just that.


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

I have noticed this lately too. I look pregnant after I eat and not necessarily even a huge meal. I haven't been very gassy and not in a flare. I am overweight. I hope it's just that.
I don't think going from 32" to 38" is normal. Are you experiencing pain? I have no pain just belly gets big.


----------



## Stephy Chelle

I'm so glad to know it's not just me y'all. I do have pain but it has eases up some do to the meds I started a week ago. I'm on an antibiotic for 10 days and then a probiotic after that. Florastar also to help with cramping. And yes I eliminated carbonation, caffiene, chocolate....the list goes on. I have told my doctor I swell up but he didn't seem to be too concerned about it. I've had a colonoscopy, endoscopic, blood work and stool samples all in the last 4 months and if there was something more serious than IBD he would have seen something I guess. And I will try the massage and google the other thing you said. Thank y'all so much!!!!!


----------



## 360

I get the belly swell too.


----------



## indianhart

My upper belly only swells......does anyone have that?


----------



## Stephy Chelle

Yes! Upper and lower. It's annoying huh?


----------



## Irene3

I get so bloated too. I feel like people must think I'm pregnant when they see me out and about. Some days I have such a complex about it. It used to only be with full on pain, but it's good to see it's not just me that gets this distended even when it dosnt seem like the crohns pain is flaring. Some days it feels like I'm going to burst. Sometimes the skin, then like tonight, the bowel itself. But it's only discomfort, not pain as such.


----------



## mickey

I am wondering if you may have some kind of infection in there?  I recently was diagnosed with a stomach infection after stomach bloated quite a bit and pain was nasty.  Doc told me to take daily dose of garlic (either chew a clove or capsule of pure garlic).  I did so and had relief within 24 hours and then over next week stomach actually got flat!  Happy day!  Infection was a result of exposure to mold in building, but I now realize I have had that before and will certainly use this trick if I get future bloating to that degree.  I had to read garlic capsule labels, since many have soy and other things not necessary.  One capsule said only 10% garlic!?  Anyway, found goot capsule and worked like a charm!


----------



## Mr DJ

Hi People. I don't want to say I have a solution but it did works for me and I would like to share. I went for the same history that everybody in this forums do. Doctor after doctor test after test. Change food, alternative doctors ... no food allergies, no gerd no  ulcer no nothing....and more..And there was my stomach bloated for the last six months.. so I tried a old natural alternative for antibiotics...GARLIC! and it works for me so far.. everyday I cut a real garlic (no dried, no salt garlic).. and I eat it...
This could change any moment, even I am skeptical but for us who has been under all this experience sounds great... I ll keep trying with this and see where it ends, but I want to share with you guys. (BTW..excuse my english)


----------



## mjr

Gripe water is a blessing for me


----------



## mjr

Omg
The #1 symptom migraines. I have been on Botox for over 3 years for migraines. I did not mention migraines as I was told it had nothing to do with the crohns. The migraines started over 6 years ago and had migraines daily. I was on morphine for the migraines originally until the Botox really started to make a difference. 
I will get both those ingredients this week when I have to go to town. 
Hopefully no food allergy to turkey. 
Thanks a bunch
Maybe 2013 will be the year to finally control the disease instead of the disease controlling me. 
Mag


----------



## Anarkali

mjr said:


> Omg
> The #1 symptom migraines. I have been on Botox for over 3 years for migraines. I did not mention migraines as I was told it had nothing to do with the crohns. The migraines started over 6 years ago and had migraines daily. I was on morphine for the migraines originally until the Botox really started to make a difference.
> I will get both those ingredients this week when I have to go to town.
> Hopefully no food allergy to turkey.
> Thanks a bunch
> Maybe 2013 will be the year to finally control the disease instead of the disease controlling me.
> Mag


Yes, same as with me. My Doctor told me it were normal to get migraines from time to time from different food, as this happens to most people (even without Crohn's). But I couldn't understand why I suddenly some day just got migraine attacks without a specific reason. Chocolate and wine is the biggest problem for me, regarding both migraine and inestines.

DAO can be purchased without prescription, legally in all countries. The name of the different types are: Histame, Camucin, and DAOsin. I prefer Camucin myself, as this is the brand with no additives and NO yeast, rice starch, etc.

Your Doctor can also help you out with better medicines, or combination of DAO and Histamine blockers. Just take a simple blood test for "Histamine Intolerance".


----------



## Gunter

Thank you so much for your advises like Garlic daily, Gripe water & massage. Any1 else having issues like bloating/abdominal distention & found cure, please do mention what u did.

I too am suffering from this problem. I am a young guy, but due to this issue, I can't impress girls. Come on, which girl wants to date a guy who looks pregnant.


----------



## Gunter

Every1, I just came across these edibles which may help with bloating due to gas:
 Aloe Vera gels
 Charcoal tablets
 Cranberry juice
 Fresh parsley
 Herbal infusions, such as camomile,
fennel or peppermint
 Peppermint oil

Also there are some tips/suggestions in my attachment which I got from following website: http://www.crohnsandcolitis.org.uk/...l-disease/publications/managing-bloating-wind


----------



## Hannahmae

I have heard that it's worked for a lot of people I am going to give it 
A try thank you for sharing!


----------

